# Ask Dbstlk: Ota Guide Info For Non-dma's



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark, 
After reading through the L215 threads there seems to be conflicting info on this issue. My DMA is Wash, DC. My OTA EPG on the DC locals is fine. I can also receive the Baltimore OTA locals. The EPG for these comes up "local programming" or no info available for all of them. I read some posts in the L215 thread where some were getting EPG for non-DMA locals as is possible with the 811 receiver. What is the official word on this? Also, is there something I should be enabling or disabling to make the EPG populate for the NON-DMA OTA's? Thanks


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Eagles said:


> Mark,
> After reading through the L215 threads there seems to be conflicting info on this issue. My DMA is Wash, DC. My OTA EPG on the DC locals is fine. I can also receive the Baltimore OTA locals. The EPG for these comes up "local programming" or no info available for all of them. I read some posts in the L215 thread where some were getting EPG for non-DMA locals as is possible with the 811 receiver. What is the official word on this? Also, is there something I should be enabling or disabling to make the EPG populate for the NON-DMA OTA's? Thanks


When I first started L2.15 I saw "local programming" followed by "no info
available" later in time for my non-DMA OTA channels. At some point
(maybe an hour later) I saw a little guide data. I did a check switch and
the guide data populated for at least several hours ahead (I didn't look
beyond that). First, does Dish carry Baltimore (I assume they do)? If
not then I don't think there can be OTA guide data. Second, I don't
know how they are identifying the non-DMA channels to select the guide
data. I had just rescanned all my channels last Saturday (I do this every
so often in case there are new channels on the air) so my channel-ID
information from PSIP was up to date.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

there is some real information missing in all this communication since L215 spooled, I lost all guide data and I subscribe to dish locals. I have tried all the rebooting proceedures that were listed and no change, I still don't have ANY guide data now on OTA and I had SOME data before the spool..


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't subscribe to Locals. Before today (pre-215) I never had OTA guide on my OTA DTV channels.

Today I have 215,

I have OTA guide data for my OTA DTV stations from an adjacent DMA.

I do not have OTA analog data from the same adjacent DMA.

I don't have OTA guide data from my DMA.

Is this new guide data provided by Dish or the station's PSIP? 

If the data is provided via PSIP, is Dish blocking the local DMA PSIP data in effort to sell locals?


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

gpflepsen said:


> I don't subscribe to Locals. Before today (pre-215) I never had OTA guide on my OTA DTV channels.
> 
> Today I have 215,
> 
> ...


I feel sure the data is *not* from PSIP based on all the posts I read. If
it were PSIP then some of the folks with no guide data would at least
have something.

I have seen several posts where folks with locals at 105 have no guide data.
Lincoln, NE is on 105 - Omaha, NE is on 110.

Baltimore, MD is on 105 - Washington, DC is on 110.

Fort Smith, AR is also on 105.

I think L2.15 was an attempt to not require that you subscribe to locals to
get guide data. There seems to be a software problem that only affects 
some DMAs, probably ones where there were no beta testers for L2.15.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Makes sense. I don't have a SD installed. Do you think if I did have a SD, I'd get the local guide data?


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

gpflepsen said:


> Makes sense. I don't have a SD installed. Do you think if I did have a SD, I'd get the local guide data?


Mark or Allen or someone in the know would have to answer that. I'm only
observing a pattern. Maybe the guide data for Lincoln comes through the
105 satellite. If so, then you would need a SD - but don't rush out and
get one yet.

There is one place that does not seem to fit this pattern. I've seen posts
from Hartford, CT that seem to have lost guide data and Hartford is on 110.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Just a thought from someone who has a plain ota tuner, you have to tune to each channel for a few seconds for it to download the guide data from PSIP for that channel. So if you see guide data from a channel you haven't tuned in recently its probably not from PSIP.

I've never seen a channel provide more than 12 hours of data, I think it supports more becuase the tuner I have will let me scroll ahead a couple days but 12 is the most I have seen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

My guide data is populated out to July 7th, for the locals.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I lost guide data and had it before 215, so it is not related to SD or satellite, only thing that changed is a software download, and I don't believe it is related to the version of software either, I think the 921 just comes back with a different configeration of OTA guide data after a software download which is the only way to explain why there are so many different reports, "all data, some data, or no data" plus some who don't even have LIL now have guide data.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

bbomar said:


> When I first started L2.15 I saw "local programming" followed by "no info
> available" later in time for my non-DMA OTA channels. At some point
> (maybe an hour later) I saw a little guide data. I did a check switch and
> the guide data populated for at least several hours ahead (I didn't look
> ...


DISH carries Baltimore but on one of the Superdish locations.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

> DISH carries Baltimore but on one of the Superdish locations.


I am looking at the 61.5, 110, & 119 birds. Two questions still remain for me. #1-Does L215 in fact have the NON-DMA OTA guide data feature available similar to the 811 receiver? 
#2-Do you have to be looking at the satellite of the NON-DMA for your NON-DMA OTA guide to populate properly? As I said before my NON-DMA is Baltimore. From what is being posted here those locals are at 105.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I am also in Eagles boat. A DC customer who can get Balt OTA just fine. Still no Balt EPG data though. 

The oddest thing is that even though the Baltimore locals are on 105, the 9 day EPG for all channels is on 110. So I don't see why this has to be an issue.


----------



## topom (Jan 4, 2004)

Ditto to Eagles and Cyclone. The only thing that I have wanted Dish to get straight is the OTA guide data. I was an EARLY (1/04) adopter and was promised a number of functions which never came to be (Dishwire anyone?) and still I defended my crazy little receiver for being mostly functional. 

Now I am looking for an explanation - where is the Baltimore OTA EPG guide data coming from ? 105? 110? Is anyone in tech support reading these posts that can comment?


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I live in NW Arkansas. I do subscribe to locals on Dish. Before 215 I showed EPG for most of my locals and no EPG for other DMAs. After 215 I show no EPG for locals but I show EPG for FOX NBC and ABC Out of Tulsa OK.
I have a Panasonic DMR-E95H DVD recorder that has a TV Guide EPG and it has an EPG
for all locals plus Tulsa OK and Joplin MO.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Channel 9-1 in NY has been missing guide data for awhile. Perhaps related to the fact that it is also carried as channel 5-2 (no data there either).

Channel 13-1 is missing guide data. Actually I don't know if they just switched to another location or higher power, or some improvement in the OTA Reception, BUT I couldn't receive it before L215.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Eagles said:


> I am looking at the 61.5, 110, & 119 birds. Two questions still remain for me. #1-Does L215 in fact have the NON-DMA OTA guide data feature available similar to the 811 receiver?
> #2-Do you have to be looking at the satellite of the NON-DMA for your NON-DMA OTA guide to populate properly? As I said before my NON-DMA is Baltimore. From what is being posted here those locals are at 105.


Mark, 
As you have been away from the board for a while, and this thread has slipped way down the forum, I'm replying to my own post in an attempt to get a definitive answer to these questions. I have had no luck with Dish on this (What a surprise :lol: ) I read somewhere on the board that the Baltimore EPG has problems of it's own. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------

